# sexing cherry barbs



## tiggeroo

i have 3 cherry barbs, 2 of them are a vivid cherry coulour and have black colouring along the top of there back and black tips on there fins, the other one is just an orangey colour....can anyone tell from these decriptions which sex they are please *c/p*


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

typically the males have a very vivid red color to them and are a little more slender compared to the females, while the females tend to be a little more dull looking and are more plump. they both will have the dark horizontal stripe though

any chance you can post photos of said Cherry Barbs?


----------



## snail

This might help, has pics of male and female: Betta Trading


----------



## tiggeroo

well i have now found out the cheerry barbs i was soold were actually ROSIE BARBS lol


----------



## snail

tiggeroo said:


> well i have now found out the cheerry barbs i was soold were actually ROSIE BARBS lol


lol, maybe this will help then:
Rosy barb (Puntius conchonius / Barbus conchonius) with photo/picture


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

oh, yeah, completely different fish, lol


----------

